# Google plant eine Super-Datenbank



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juli 2011)

Der Konzern Google startete sein soziales Netzwerk Google+ vor einigen Tagen in die Beta.
Doch anscheinend plant Google, so das amerikanische Magazin Advertising Age, eine DDP genannte Datenbank, die Nutzerdaten gezielt zur Werbung nutzen kann. Die Daten sollen von Firmen gekauft werden können, natürlich im Komplettpaket mit Name, Anschrift und Interessen. Dies wäre ein Traum der Werbeindustrie, da sie die so genannten "Streuverluste" minimieren kann- und der Alptraum eines jeden Datenschützers.
Google äußert sich eher wage zu diesem Projekt, man ließ nur verlauten, dass man "an verschiedenen Initiativen rund um das Thema Datenmanagement" arbeite und "zusammen mit verschiedenen Kunden und Partnern". Trotzdem soll der Spagat zwischen dem Geschäft mit den Daten und der Kontrolle der User geschafft werden, wie ist nicht bekannt und das tatsächliche Resultat ist das wahrscheinlich nicht.
Gleichzeitig werden mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit Daten, wie die Verweildauer des Users, von Website-Betreibern in das System eingespeist werden können, welche von Google analysiert werden.
Somit könnte Google fast jeden Nutzer bis ins kleinste Detail analysieren. Jeder Nutzer sollte daher sich selbst die Frage, ob es das einem Wert ist bei der Nutzung von Google+ stellen und genügend darüber nachdenken.
Quelle: Gespeichterte Nutzerdaten - Google plant die Super-Datenbank - Digital - sueddeutsche.de

Persönliches Statement: Ich sehe eine Gefahr durch diese Genauigkeit, da Google die Daten von Politikern und anderen prominenten Personen gezielt an Medien weitergeben kann und somit in die Politik und öffentliche Meinungsbildung sehr aktiv eingreifen kann!

Bitte lasst diesen Thread nicht zu einem Google-Flame Thread verkommen. Jeder ist frei in seiner Entscheidung das Angebot zu nutzen.


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie passt das zu Google...


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt das zu Google...


 Davon mal abgesehen habe ich mich schon von Google+ veranschiedet.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GxGamer (13. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte immer die haben schon eine große Datenbank?


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die haben schon eine große Datenbank?


 Jetzt ist es offiziell 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juli 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die haben schon eine große Datenbank?


 Google = Anonymous = dadurch alle Daten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juli 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die haben schon eine große Datenbank?


 
Das schon, aber durch Google+ haben sie nun die Möglichkeit, den User/Kunden bis ins kleinste Detail zu analysieren, noch feiner als bisher!
Erschreckend ist das!


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> wie ist nicht bekannt


 naja, wie wohl? ^^ klein in die agbs gekritzelt, versteckte autoselektierte "zusatzoptionen" für den user ( [x] wollen sie, das wir ihren bmi an hins und kunz verscherbeln?) und es wird genug leute geben, dies ganz einfach überlesen.

@gxgamer: die gibts mit sicherheit scho lang. vllt liegt nur irgend ne erpressungs geschichte dahinter, das sie jetz das ganze versuchen öffentlich zu machen *verschwörungstheorie*. "das wird was ganz neues - echt!" xD

naja, selbst schuld wer bei sowas mitmacht.


----------



## user1900 (13. Juli 2011)

Mmh da beschweren sich doch alle Leute über die ganze Werbung. Ganz ehrlich selber schuld.


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen habe ich mich schon von Google+ veranschiedet.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Ich war gar nicht erst dabei. Das würde mir noch fehlen, Werbung direkt zu bekommen.. wah. >.<


----------



## Puffdady (13. Juli 2011)

immer liest man von diesem "Google"... wer ist das überhaupt und warum hat er nun ein + dahinter? ist er hiv positiv? der arme 


ich bin bisher nicht dabei. wird dann wohl auch besser so bleiben


----------



## cubbi223 (13. Juli 2011)

Îst doch egal ob Google das macht. Facebook und Co machen es doch genauso. Irgendwo her kommt doch auch derren Geld. in diesem Punkt ist Google nur dem System "treu" geblieben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juli 2011)

Das neue an diesem System ist, dass Google in Kombination mit anderen "Diensten" die es hat erstaunlich effizient arbeiten kann und höchstwahrscheinlich wird!
Facebook und Co. haben diese anderen Sektoren nicht und können damit längst nicht Googles "Geschick" erreichen!


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juli 2011)

ich frag mich ja generell, wozu man so social networks überhaupt brauch ^^


----------



## user1900 (13. Juli 2011)

Mhh und kann alle Daten von den Usern abgreifen.


----------



## david430 (13. Juli 2011)

ja rein theoretisch ist das schon bedenkenswert, obwohl ich ein google verfechter bin.  wenn man mal auf der googlestartseite ist, da gibts in der config einen reiter namens webprotokoll. der war glaube ich standardisiert eingeschalten. der hat wirklich absolut jede website und jedes bild, das man sich angesehen hat, abgespeichert. das hat mich, der eigentlich regelmäßig seine cookies löscht, schon ganz schön umgehauen.  aber ich denke, mit ein wenig interesse an der materie lässt sich das gut anonymisieren. klar, über alles wird man sich nicht bewusst sein, aber auch wenn das dann an unternehmen verkauft wird, das wissen. dann werden zielgerichtete mails geschickt, die der google eigene spamfilter souverän ausmerzt.  google lässt sich für ne leistung bezahlen, die es im endeffekt sowieso blockiert. ist doch nicht dumm.  und so wird weiter in super funktionen geld gesteckt, um noch mehr leute dazu zu überreden. win win situation. alle sind zufrieden.^^


----------



## butter_milch (14. Juli 2011)

Google gibt damit nur zu, was sie und andere schon seit Ewigkeiten verdeckt machen.

Gute Nachricht für uns Normalos: Jetzt können wir uns über die Nutzer von sozialen Netzwerken erst recht lustig machen


----------



## Freakless08 (14. Juli 2011)

Machen doch die anderen Platformen auch. Außerdem ist man nicht gezwungen die Dienste zu benutzen.
Jedem steht frei ob er sich bei Google+, Facebook, Wer-kennt-wen, VZ oder was-auch-immer anmelden möchte.


----------



## rabe08 (14. Juli 2011)

Viel heiße Luft der SZ... Im Endeffekt schreiben sie doch "genaues weiß man nicht". 

Datensammeln machen alle großen Anbieter. Ich habe mal bei einem größeren deutschen Anbieter gearbeitet, Datamining war da ein ganz großes Thema. 4.000.000.000 Datensätze waren PRO TAG zu verarbeiten. Jetzt kommt aber das ganze große ABER: Das ist das Kapital, dass Du hast. Du bietest anderen Firmen Dienstleistungen auf Basis dieser Daten an. Du bietest APIs an, damit andere Firma von diesen Daten profitieren können, aber nur in aggregierter Form. Gegen Kohle. Machen alle. ABER: Du wirfst Dein Kapital nicht auf den Markt. Das ist alles was Du hast. Auf Deine Rohdaten läßt Du N I E M A N D E N ran. Und wer interessiert sich für Namen. So funktioniert Online-Werbung nicht. Im Prinzip sieht das ganze so aus: Auf Basis der Daten kriegen die User Tags. Das Könnte so aussehen, in der Praxis aber eher als Hash als Klartext: "Reisen, Titten, Deutsche Schlager, Bundesliga". Basis für sowas sind bei den großen Anbietern viele Milliarden einzelne Datensätze. Glaubt mir einfach, das Profil ist schon verdammt gut. Über APIs kann dann Werbung auf Webseiten ausgeliefert werden, auch Werbung per Mail verschickt werden, Bezahlt wird das ganze nach Rücklaufquote d.h. z.B. Klicks, der Auftraggeber sieht aber nie z.B. die Mailadressen, an die verschickt wird. Ansonsten würde er mir doch beim nächsten Mal nichts mehr bezahlen sondern die nächsten 2 Jahre einfach die Daten nehmen, die er mir einmal bezahlt hat.

So richtig Internet-afin ist die SZ nicht, die haben schon mehrere Böcke geschossen. Und wie I-Business funktioniert wissen die überhaupt nicht.


----------



## AMD (14. Juli 2011)

Also wäre das jetzt was neues... das machen so viele anderen Seiten auch (z.B. auch Facebook)...
Ich hab schon oft genug gehört wie schlimm sowas ist aber wirklich betroffen war ich von sowas noch nie... für mich alles überbewertet aber da hat ja sowieso jeder eine andere Meinung.


----------



## PEG96 (14. Juli 2011)

Dem gegenüber wirkt es ja gerade zu lächerlich, als wir damals in den 80-90 igern gegen die Volkszählung auf die Straße gegangen sind. 
Die Konzerne die so etwas machen sollte einer dermaßen heftige Strafe bekommen, dass sie relativ nah an der Pleite stehen, danach werden die so etwas nie wieder tun.


----------



## T4nk (14. Juli 2011)

Ja, glaube ich auch dass das viele andere Seiten machen.
Aber Google ist mittlerweile an so viel beteiligt und steckt hinter so viel: youtube, eigene Office-Programme, eigenes Soc.Network etc.

Ich finde das sehr problematisch: so kann ein Unternehmen von den Usern komplette Profile erstellen - Stichwort "gläserner Bürger".
Solange diese Informationen nur für Werbung hergenommen werden, finde ich es weniger schlimm, aber wenn man dann wieder liest "Hackergruppe XY stielt XX Millionen Datensätze", dann kommt man schon zum Nachdenken.

Aber das ist wahrscheinlich eine Entwicklung, die sich nicht aufhalten lässt bzw. die vielen gar nicht bewusst ist, wenn man sieht, wie bereitwillig die meisten Menschen ihre persönlichen Daten im Internet veröffentlichen.


----------



## butter_milch (14. Juli 2011)

T4nk schrieb:


> Ich finde das sehr problematisch: so kann ein Unternehmen von den Usern komplette Profile erstellen - Stichwort "gläserner Bürger".
> Solange diese Informationen nur für Werbung hergenommen werden, finde ich es weniger schlimm, aber wenn man dann wieder liest "Hackergruppe XY stielt XX Millionen Datensätze", dann kommt man schon zum Nachdenken.


 
Die Hacker nutzen es doch auch nur für Werbung/Spam (ist ja das gleiche) ^^

Gegen Werbung bin ich glücklicherweise dank AdBlock und Email-Filter immun.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der Konzern Google startete sein soziales Netzwerk Google+ vor einigen Tagen in die Beta.
> Doch anscheinend plant Google, so das amerikanische Magazin Advertising Age, eine DDP genannte Datenbank, die Nutzerdaten gezielt zur Werbung nutzen kann. Die Daten sollen von Firmen gekauft werden können, natürlich im Komplettpaket mit Name, Anschrift und Interessen. Dies wäre ein Traum der Werbeindustrie, da sie die so genannten "Streuverluste" minimiren kann- Und der Alptraum eines jeden Datenschützers.
> Google äußert sich eher wage zu diesem Projekt, man ließ nur verlauten, dass man "an verschiedenen Initiativen rund um das Thema Datenmanagement" arbeite und "zusammen mit verschiedenen Kunden und Partnern". Trotzdem soll der Spagat zwischen dem Geschäft mit den Daten und der Kontrolle der User geschafft werden, wie ist nicht bekannt und das tatsächliche Resultat ist das wahrscheinlich nicht.
> Gleichzeitig werden mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit Daten, wie die Verweildauer das Users, von Website-Betreibern in das System eingespeist werden können, welche von Google analysiert werden.
> ...


 
Unnötiges Panikgemache, wie immer wenn es um Google geht...^^
Es steht jedem User frei zu entscheiden ob seine persönlichen Daten für Werbezwecke verwendet werden oder eben nicht. Es ist eine Funktion die man jeder Zeit, nicht versteckt, aktivieren oder deaktivieren kann. Das Gleiche findet auch bei allen anderen sozialen Netzwerken statt, man muss sich nur die AGB´s mal durchlesen. Genau so funktionieren eben solche Dienstleistungen. Das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben. Warum jetzt hier wieder so getan wird als wäre das ein "neuer" Skandal kann ich nicht im Geringsten nachvollziehen.

p.s.: Ich nehme auch an der Beta teil und finde das man viel detailierte Einstellungen als bei Facebook machen kann und so effektiver seine Privatsphäre schützt.
Technisch gesehen besser als Facebook, mal sehen ob es sich tablieren kann.

MfG


----------



## PEG96 (14. Juli 2011)

Die Frage ist nur, woher weiß ich, das google meine daten nicht verwendet, wenn ich die Option deaktiviere.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn du dir diese Frage stellst solltest du generell das Internet meiden und alles wo du irgendwie persönlichen Daten angibst, wie Banken, Telefonanbieter etc..^^

MfG


----------



## Sauerland (14. Juli 2011)

Nun ja, mich würde dies nicht verwundern.

Inzwischen ist Google zu einem der wohl mächtigsten Online-Anbieter aufgestiegen, Facebook als Social-Site ausgenommen.

Und das Geschäft mit der Werbung war und ist es auch, dass Google immer noch die Milliarden bringt.

Lustig dabei ist nur, dass immer mehr kleine Werbepartner (wir nun auch) aus dem Werbenetz mit fadenscheinigen Gründen rausgeschmissen werden und auf nachfragen nur mit Standartfloskeln geantwortet wird die niemand wirklich nachvollziehen kann. Da wird sich nur auf die Werberichtlinien berufen, die so Vage sind, das sie kaum einer versteht. Zum Schluss kommt man sogar auf die Idee dazu aufzufordern, dass das ganze Konzept geändert werden muss. Welch ein Witz, den man wirklich als Machtmissbrauch bezeichnen darf.

Am lustigsten bei der Sache ist dann, dass Goggle mit seinem Tracking Code selbst gegen deutsches Datenschutzrecht unbeiirt verstößt, genauso wie in einem interessanten Wirtschaftmagzin in der ARD gezeigt, sogar gegen die Bestimmungen für die eigenen AGBs im Onlineverkehr, was hier bis dato auch nicht bekannt war. Demnach dürfen die AGBs lt. Rechtsprofessor nicht mehr als eine Monitorseite ausmachen und nicht wie bei Google und manch anderem bis zu 21 DIN A4 Seiten.

Das Google eine Datenkrake ist, dürfte wohl jedem bekannt sein, genauso wie das sich die Amis Ihr bestes Geschäft "die Onlinewerbung" nicht kaputt machen lassen werden, sondern im Gegenteil massiv ausbauen.

Gruß


----------



## El Sativa (14. Juli 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich frag mich ja generell, wozu man so social networks überhaupt brauch ^^


 ein soziales netzwerk brauchen einige tatsächlich um sinnvolle infos zu tauschen.
der rest ist der meinung, das man freunde in aller welt hat. bis man merkt, das die scharfe schnitte aus turmenistan doch die fette oma aus dem 3. stock ist.
ich finde es ja ganz nett, das einige damit wirklich komunizieren. aber ich bin da son bisschen "retro" und besuche lieber zwischendurch meine freunde. da ich aber mit dem rad 2tage dafür brauche, nutze ich z.b. skype. das reicht mir


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Juli 2011)

Als ob das andere Plattformen nicht auch machen.
Man sollte halt mal selber nachdenken und sich klar machen das man nicht jeden Scheiß angeben sollte.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, woher weiß ich, das google meine daten nicht verwendet, wenn ich die Option deaktiviere.


 
Von dir erwarte ich, in naher Zukunft einen gelöschten PCGH Account zu sehen - woher weißt du, ob PCGH dich nicht trackt, um fest zu stellen, dass du z.B. Intel CPUs denen von AMD bevorzugst?

Wenn ich mit diesen Thread so durchlese - noch nie war eine News richtiger:
Datenschutz im Internet: Zwischen Fahrlässigkeit und kranker Vorsicht - Umfrage-Update


G+ ist die "natürliche Folge" von Facebook: die Leute verbrachten viel zu viel Zeit auf der Seite. Zeit, die nicht mit Google-Diensten verbracht wird, also kein Wunder, dass Google einen Konkurrenzdienst startet. Und was mit den Daten veranstaltet wird, weiß doch jeder. Allerdings bieten die nicht einen völlig neuen Einblick in das Leben und Interessen des Einzelnen, das Bild, das beide Konzerne von einem haben, wird "nur" verfeinert. Wobei Google mit den Angaben, welche Daten es sammelt, und was es damit macht, um Welten offener ist, als Facebook. Bei Android Handys gibt's 'ne Option, personenbezogene Werbung ab zu stellen. Bei G+ erwarte ich das Selbe. Damit kann ich leben, sofern mein Profilbild nicht plötzlich mit einem Produktbild verknüpft wird, um es dann meinen Mates zu zeigen...

Dass Social Networks die AGBs nicht nach Belieben ändern können, zeigte sich bereits an Facebook. Auch Google scheint an auf die Bedürfnisse der User zu reagieren: Google+: User sollen Geschlecht verbergen knnen - WinFuture.de



Sauerland schrieb:


> Am lustigsten bei der Sache ist dann, dass Goggle mit seinem Tracking Code selbst gegen deutsches Datenschutzrecht unbeiirt verstößt,



Wo war die Empörung darüber, bevor ihr rausgeschmissen wurdet? Oder seid ihr aus moralischen Gründen selbst ausgetreten? Wohl kaum. Noch lieber als Datenkraken sind mir Leute, die das Maul halten, solange sie selbst damit was verdienen können... Buhuhuuuu... die schönen Euros...


----------



## weizenleiche (14. Juli 2011)

Solange es keine Ultra-Datenbank ist ...


Jedenfalls werde ich mich nicht bei Google+ anmelden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

Big Brother is watching you, nö dieses Spiel findet ohne mich statt. Mir war es schon von Anfang ziemlich suspekt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Big Brother is watching you, nö dieses Spiel findet ohne mich statt. Mir war es schon von Anfang ziemlich suspekt.


 Mir auch, und ich bin da jetzt auch weg.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juli 2011)

Wofür brauchen die ne Datenbank? Die haben doch ne Suchmaschine


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Google gibt damit nur zu, was sie und andere schon seit Ewigkeiten verdeckt machen.
> 
> Gute Nachricht für uns Normalos: Jetzt können wir uns über die Nutzer von sozialen Netzwerken erst recht lustig machen


Ausgehend von den Nutzerzahlen ist es eher wohl unnormal nicht einem SN anzugehören.^^

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Nutzerzahlen ist es eher wohl unnormal nicht einem SN anzugehören.^^
> 
> MfG


Stimmt bin ich auch, ich gehöre zur Gattung der Hardcore - Eremiten


----------



## SonicNoize (14. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Dem gegenüber wirkt es ja gerade zu lächerlich, als wir damals in den 80-90 igern gegen die Volkszählung auf die Straße gegangen sind.
> Die Konzerne die so etwas machen sollte einer dermaßen heftige Strafe bekommen, dass sie relativ nah an der Pleite stehen, danach werden die so etwas nie wieder tun.


 
Einem Internetkonzern? Die muss man erst mal wirksam und derartig zur Kasse bitten... Unser Staat schafft's ja nicht mal, gegen kino.to vor zu gehen, wie soll das dann bei einem Konzern mit solch einem Kapital wirksam funktionieren? Für was willst du den belangen, dass (von mir willkürlich geschäzt) 80% der Internet-User ihre Daten freiwillig preisgeben und die AGB nicht lesen?

Soweit ich weiß, musste google schon in Frankreich wegen der Aufzeichnung von Funknetzdaten bei StreetView zahlen, aber der Betrag war ja ein Witz.


Kein normaler Mensch, der sich von sich aus informiert, wie die Dinge so laufen, wird seine ganzen persönlichen Daten freiwillig für sowas hergeben. Aber der Anteil an Menschen, die sich über die Dinge informieren, die so um sie herum passieren, ist halt auch gering. Da gibts den Spruch "Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf, man muss ihn nur finden" und Google hat da einfach einen sehr großen Topf randvoll gefüllt mit dummen Usern gefunden.


----------



## Lexx (14. Juli 2011)

> Mir auch, und ich bin da jetzt auch weg.


aber die daten nicht..


----------



## T4nk (14. Juli 2011)

Und weil viele immer schreiben: "Panikmache", oder das "machen doch die anderen auch". - Ja natürlich und es wird gern reißerisch in den Nachrichten etc. dargestellt, aber insgesamt finde ich, die Leute müssen sich mehr darüber im klaren sein, was sie da alles von sich angeben und was das für Folgen hat.

Und das Argument mit "dann mach doch einfach nicht mit" zieht eben auch nicht, da man mittlerweile ohne vieler dies Dienste eben nicht zurechtkommt (Suchmaschinen, Social Networks etc.), wenn man sich nicht komplett ausgrenzen will/ kann.

Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was da noch alles im Hintergrund passiert. Hin und wieder kommt es dann wieder an die Öffentlichkeit als vermeintliches "Versehen": "ups, wir haben aus Versehen die genauen Standorte aller iPhone-Nutzer mitgeloggt und übermittelt", oder "ups, wir haben aus Versehen alle W-Lan Netzwerkstandorte mitgeloggt (Streetview)" usw.


----------



## MARIIIO (14. Juli 2011)

In Zeichentrickfilmen gabs das immer dass es in einer fernen Zukunft nur noch eine Firma gab, die alles besaß, quasi eine "Welt-Firma". Ich finde, Google hätte von heute aus betrachtet die besten Chancen dazu.

Die große Anzahl der verschiedenen Dienste ist schon krass, hinzu kommt, dass alles für den Großteil der Nutzer kostenlos ist... Das Konzept an sich ist genial. Bin mal gespannt, wo das hinführt, vielleicht sterben die SZ ja in 5 Jahren wieder aus, weil jeder dann den "Ich-muss-meine-persönlichen-Daten-Schützen-Jieper" bekommt...

Da der Großteil der Nutzer aber die Daten ja mit offenen Händen hergibt, ist das eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Juli 2011)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> In Zeichentrickfilmen gabs das immer dass es in einer fernen Zukunft nur noch eine Firma gab, die alles besaß, quasi eine "Welt-Firma". Ich finde, Google hätte von heute aus betrachtet die besten Chancen dazu.


 
Kennst du Samsung? Hat ca 250k Angestellte, ist für ca. 20% der südkoreanischen Exporte, sowie für ~10% von Südkoreas Steuereinnahmen verantwortlich. Alleine. Dagegen ist Google nur heiße Luft


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Juli 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die haben schon eine große Datenbank?


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke... ,also: Wo ist da der Unterschied..?


----------



## poiu (14. Juli 2011)

> Google plant eine Super-Datenbank



ich hab einen namens Vorschlag *"Big Brother"*


----------



## evosociety (14. Juli 2011)

Wem das noch nicht klar war, dem wird es auch durch ein Eingeständnis seitens Google nicht klar werden. Seit Facebook und co. existieren schicken schon so unzählig viele Organisationen und Gruppierungen ihre crawler durch die Netzwerke, da wird eine "offizielle" Datenbank dieser Daten keine großen "Schäden" mehr anrichten können.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Juli 2011)

Dacht ich mir deshalb sagte ich zu Google Chrome schon nein egal wie schnell der sein soll und zu Google+ jetzt erst recht


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2011)

Wie Google plant eine Super-Datenbank?

Google IST eine Super-Datenbank! 

Aber mal ernsthaft: hat das irgendwen der sich auch nurn bisschen mit der Thematik beschäftigt hat überrascht?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Santanos (15. Juli 2011)

Zum Toppost:
Da fragt man sich doch ernsthaft mit welcher Naivität so manch einer sein Facebook-Profil pflegt, dass so etwas eine Meldung wert ist. 
Drei mal darf man raten wie Facebook sein Geld verdient....


----------



## Sauerland (15. Juli 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Wo war die Empörung darüber, bevor ihr rausgeschmissen wurdet? Oder seid ihr aus moralischen Gründen selbst ausgetreten? Wohl kaum. Noch lieber als Datenkraken sind mir Leute, die das Maul halten, solange sie selbst damit was verdienen können... Buhuhuuuu... die schönen Euros...


 
Nun, ich hab die Beanstandungen der Datenschützer dazu genutzt, auf ein System umzustellen, das mir einiges ermöglicht, aber nicht alles wie bisher und dazu rechtskonform zum deutschen Datenschutz steht. Im übrigen wird jetzt darüber nachgedacht sogar ganz darauf zu verzichten, da dort mit der Analyse auch ein enormer Arbeitsaufwand verbunden ist, der nun mal Geld kostet. Diese kosten müssen aber in einem erhältnis zum Gewinn stehen und das ist leider nicht immer der Fall. Vielleicht war das auch mit ein Grund, weshalb es unter anderem zur Abschaltung kam, oder vielleicht lag es an denn vielen E-Mails zur Umsatzerhöhung bzw. Anpassung der Keyworts die in letzter Zeit eintrafen. Wer weiss das schon genau, denn die Sagen dir nichts.

Was Google für ein Geld mit seinem AdWords und AdLinks verdient, zeigen die neuesten Zahlen. 9 Milliarden wovon noch ganze 2.25 Netto in der Kasse bleiben. Wenn die Ihre Datenbank aufgebaut haben, dann dürften sich die großen Werbefirmen freuen, können sie die Kunden dann noch gezielter ihre Produkte anbieten und Google im Gegenzug die Einnahmen erhöhen.

Du hast recht, wer dort Werbung schaltet, der macht sich vordergründig keine Gedanken wie dort im Hintergrund gearbeitet wird. Dem geht es um den Geschäftsumsatz.

Wer unter fadenscheinigen Gründen nach 10 Jahren rausfliegt, der muss sich zwangsweise mit den Gründen befassen, weil Google heute ein Monopol bei der Kosten/Nutzenrechnung bei Werbung darstellt. Ohne Google AdWords Werbung verliert man ggf. das ganze Geschäftsmodell, weil halt die überwiedende Zahl der Kunden einfach übers Internet recherchiert, dass ist nun mal Fakt.


Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Juli 2011)

Santanos schrieb:


> Drei mal darf man raten wie Facebook sein Geld verdient....


 
Wie gesagt...
Google wird künftig eine erstaunliche Effizienz durch die Kopplung einzelner Dienste erlangen können, worauf andere Firmen nich zurückgreifen können!
Firmen werden viel besser auf sie zugeschnittene Daten bekommen!


----------



## Sauerland (15. Juli 2011)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Die große Anzahl der verschiedenen Dienste ist schon krass, hinzu kommt, dass alles für den Großteil der Nutzer kostenlos ist... Das Konzept an sich ist genial. Bin mal gespannt, wo das hinführt, vielleicht sterben die SZ ja in 5 Jahren wieder aus, weil jeder dann den "Ich-muss-meine-persönlichen-Daten-Schützen-Jieper" bekommt...
> 
> Da der Großteil der Nutzer aber die Daten ja mit offenen Händen hergibt, ist das eher unwahrscheinlich



Nun ganz so scheint es doch nicht mehr zu sein. 

Ich hab letztens erst gelesen, dass Massenhaft User bei Facebook aussteigen und das gearde im Amiland. Also scheint sich da doch eine gewisse Mentalitat zu entwickeln. Kann allerdings auch sein, dass sich die ehemaligen Mitglieder aufgrund gewisser Berichte so ihre Gedanken gemacht haben. 

Facebook ist ja inzwischen für seine undurchsichtigen einseitigen AGBs in Verruf geraten, im besonderen das sie alles mit den hinterlegten Daten anstellen dürfen.

Und gerade da kommen bei mir auch ernsthafte Zweifel an unserem deutschen Datenschutz auf. Denn sowas ist dort nicht erlaubt, wird gleichwohl aber bisher nicht ernsthaft verfolgt. Bei jedem kleinen Unternehmer mit Website wird ein Aufstand veranstaltet wenn er die ABGs oder Datenschutzbestimmungen ja noch schlimmer das Impressum nicht rechtkonform einblendet, bei diesen Firmen wird allerdings nur der Finger erhoben. Da muss man sich doch die Frage stellen, was ist das für eine Rechtsstaat. 

Noch heute prüft man die Datenschutzbestimmungen bei Google hinsichtlich dem Tracking, ja verhandelt mit denen soagr darüber und obwohl nicht statthaft, wird es einfach hierzulande nicht verboten. Andererseits bieten die Datenschützer jedoch eine alternative an, die rechtskonform ist. Was soll das ganze. Im Gesetz gibt es nur ja oder nein.

Man denke nur an unsere Verbraucherschutzministerin Aigner, welche aus Protest Werbewirksam dort ausgetreten sein will, ich glaub die war dort noch niemals Mitglied, wozu auch. Was ist bei der schon Interessant.

Social Sites mögen für manche insteressant sein, für mich stellen sie schon immer allerdings ein Tabu dar, denn nicht jeder muss über mich alles wissen, selbst wenn man vielleicht so einiges im Netz erfahren könnte.

Gruß


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Juli 2011)

Oh mann das habe ich mir von Google schon gedacht dass man mit Google+ Daten sammen und geld verdienen will 
Ich habe auch den Social Websites den Rücken gekehrt... mann will ja nicht dass der Nachbar mehr über einen weiss als man selbst.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juli 2011)

Ich bin hier teilweise echt über die mangelnde Medienkompetenz erstaunt, wenn man solch Posts wie mit "mein Nachbar...." lesen muss. Ich hoffe das war einfach nur schlechte Ironie, ansonsten kommt bei mir noch ein Gefühl von Fremdcharme auf. 

MfG


----------



## cloth82 (16. Juli 2011)

alptraum schreibt man mit b.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2011)

cloth82 schrieb:


> alptraum schreibt man mit b.


 
Wenn man klugschei8en muss, dann sollte man überprüfen, ob es stimmt:
Suchen - duden.de


----------



## d00mfreak (16. Juli 2011)

cloth82 schrieb:


> alptraum schreibt man mit b.



Das war in der Tat sehr schlecht klug geschissen.


Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel zu Googles "Google+"-AGBs, vor allem für die Leute, deren Daten so unglaublich wertvoll zu sein scheinen:
GooglePlus – Die Nutzungs- und Datenschutzbestimmungen unter der ersten groben Lupe | Social Media Recht Blog


----------



## Leopardgecko (17. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn man klugschei8en muss, dann sollte man überprüfen, ob es stimmt:
> Suchen - duden.de


 


d00mfreak schrieb:


> Das war in der Tat sehr schlecht klug geschissen.



Klugscheißen will gelernt sein. 
Albtraum - duden.de
Albtraum- Wikipedia
Historisch gesehen ist die Schreibweise mit "b" die korrekte... 

@Topic
Eine Super-Datenbank ist Google doch schon lange.
Und das Google jetzt "plant", diese Daten in großem Umfang zu analysieren und kommerziell zu nutzen überrascht mich jetzt gar nicht.
Bleibt nur zu hofen, das die Datenschutzbeauftragten die Sache im Auge behalten und die verantwortlichen Politiker endlich mal ihren Kopf aus dem Hintern ziehen.


----------

